# Pescador 12 versus Tarpon 12



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

I understand that the hull of the pescador 12 is made from the the 2008 Tarpon mold. What's the difference between a 2012 pescador and a 2012 Tarpon. The hatches look nicer on the tarpon. The tarpon has a track system. Is one built better than the other- thicker plastic,ect? Do they row the same?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Little things like the hatches and I know the pescador doesn't have a bag under the cockpit hatch like the tarpons do. I may be mistaken but the pescador foot braces seem a little more flexi than the tarpons also.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

The Tarpon has COMFORTABLE seat....................


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

oh yeah, forgot about that. my wife has a pescador and mine is a tarpon 140 (2008), seats are both CSS but mine has an adjustable back, which does really help.


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Also akin to the pre-'08 Tarpons and identical to the Pescador sport are the West Marine Pompano 120's. They're the same as the Pescador sport but they lack a seat. I picked up my Pomp 120 for $350 on a sale and ordered one of the nice seats from ACK.com for $140....I've got me one sweet float for sub-$500 and she even came with an anchor trolley.


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

I ended up getting my wife a tarpon 12 and my daughter the tarpon 10. They paddle very nicely, and I think they are going to be a lot of fun. Now I have to decide on my fishing yak. Is the hobie outback a lot more stable than the revolution? Is the outback much harder to paddle in the skinny water than the revolution - I think that I have narrowed my choices down to those two. I want to be able to paddle with the family but still want to go a mile or so offshore. Some of my bay fishing may require some distance so the revolution seems to be a good compromise, but stability is also important. I won't be able to test the 2 out side by side for a couple of weeks.


----------



## reboot_me (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase of the W.S. tarpon 120 (I have one too), I also have the Hobie Revolution you are considering, love it!

If your worried about the stability of the revolution you can always add the sidekick ama (it's removable) and yes I can stand to fish with mine.


----------

